# Putting High-Def In the Right Light



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Stations investing in new lighting for HD*

Washington, D.C. (July 14, 2007) -- High-Definition delivers a picture so clear
that a local broadcaster's smallest pimple can suddenly look like Mt. Everest.

That's why many news directors at local stations are investing heavily in new
lighting systems to soften the rough edges of on-air talent.

"In a way, HD is the worst thing that's happened to news broadcasting because
the news is still a story about people told by people," Dennis Size, vice president
of design for The Lighting Design Group, tells Broadcasting & Cable Magazine.
"This technology is so good that every flaw, every line, every pimple is seen. That's
a real challenge for everyone broadcasting in HD."

Approximately 50 local TV stations are now broadcasting news programs in high-
def, creating a new business for the lighting design industry. ...

More @ TVPredictions.com


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

While I was off the week of the 4th I caught a few minutes of "The View". It was in HD but it was not as clear. Almost like the picture was purposely softened to hide their imperfections. Not nearly as clear as most HD broadcasts.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

braven said:


> ...Almost like the picture was purposely softened to hide their imperfections...


I've also noticed a change in GMA on ABC. Diane Sawyer's face is a lot softer and less defined now than just several weeks ago. I'd rather see their blemishes.:lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Put more vaseline on the camera lens. (Old trick to make women look "dreamy" in movies.)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

braven said:


> While I was off the week of the 4th I caught a few minutes of "The View". It was in HD but it was not as clear. Almost like the picture was purposely softened to hide their imperfections. Not nearly as clear as most HD broadcasts.


You mean ALL of Rosey's curves, ripples, and scowl lines were 'softer'? :lol:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that air bag had already left the show.


----------

